# boat launching question



## poejace (Jan 27, 2005)

We are gonna go for flounder in the Navesink or Shrewsbury river in N.J. Can anybody tell me where we can launch our boat as close as possible to these rivers. We have a 17ft boatAny help would be much appreciated
Joe


----------

